
Show HN: Npm-as – Run any npm command as a specific user - joshmanders
https://github.com/aniftyco/npm-as
======
wrong_variable
I do not understand this obsession with npm.

I think npm is great - but people need to ship github respos. Its much better
for various reasons - for example you can do.

npm install user/package

it makes the user more aware of the creator and implicitly makes the community
better.

anyways, I can just hope more people use git.

